# Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age?



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

I see this a lot on other forums such as evom and g35driver. I hope this thread gets popular!
20 years old (yes, i'm kind of young)
Pre-Med student
coming from a 08 G35x


----------



## discoduck (Oct 29, 2008)

wow tek, you're young!!
I'm 22 , in IT and coming from a 97 Cavalier. A slight upgrade if you ask me


----------



## Blake P (Jan 17, 2008)

29
Finance
MB C230


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

Future Car: Audi A4 2.0T Prestige Avant
32
Unemployed/Stay-at-home parent
2001.5 VW Passat


_Modified by fookie at 7:50 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (fookie)*

Future car: B8 A4 S Line (hopefully 6spd)
20
Global Studies/Maritime Affairs
2004 GLI
I know the GLI is fairly new, but Id rather be able to get a better trade in price and buy the Audi new, instead of used and get lower trade-in.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I'm a homeless crack addict and former sumo wrestler. I used to live under a damp rock but things are looking up as I just ordered an Avant with the sports package (naturally).
In order to pay for this car I'm selling a kidney... well actually a bunch of kidneys and a few other organs as well. What this means is if I ever offer you a drink you better refuse or you might wake up a few organs lighter in the 'morn.
But sweet baby Jezus, this will be my first automatic-equipped car. 
My previous car was an Audi. Before that I had an Audi and before that I had an Audi. I don't remember what I had before that due to mid/long term memory loss.
I'm so old now that my mother lived back when hominids first started brachiating from branch to branch. Those were the days!


----------



## m105 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

Gimme a break. You drive Daddy's check book.


----------



## discoduck (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (m105)*

who does?


----------



## BPMdavid (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (discoduck)*

32
Supply Chain
Replacing 2007 A4


----------



## receptionfades (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (m105)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m105* »_Gimme a break. You drive Daddy's check book.









Right on. What kind of college kid can afford a 45k car? Unless he's living paycheck to paycheck and eats mac&cheese every night.


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (receptionfades)*

^
Why being mean?


----------



## m105 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

Because you are 20 coming from an 08 G35x to an 09 Audi? 
Get a realty check. When you said "I'm kinda young" not kinda. You are immature for starting a thread of what people do when clearly you have done nothing for your A4. You are out to lunch. Start this thread when you can pay for your own threads. Get a grip. 









Oh, and what do I do? Earn my Audi everyday...that's what I do. And that's none of your business because you do nothing.
Came from an X3. That question is legit.


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (m105)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m105* »_Because you are 20 coming from an 08 G35x to an 09 Audi? 
Get a realty check. When you said "I'm kinda young" not kinda. You are immature for starting a thread of what people do when clearly you have done nothing for your A4. You are out to lunch. Start this thread when you can pay for your own threads. Get a grip. 









Oh, and what do I do? Earn my Audi everyday...that's what I do. And that's none of your business because you do nothing.

Came from an X3. That question is legit.

Thank you for stating your opinion. Believe what you like sir, I have no interest in arguing with you. The thread was merely for fun, since many other forums have similar topics posted and have constant feedback.


_Modified by tekieru at 11:51 PM 11/21/2008_


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (m105)*

What's with all the hate m105? You say that he is immature for starting the thread, I say you are fairly immature for a 40+ adult for picking a fight with a kid







.
So what if he hasn't worked for the money. Just be content with the fact that you are earning your own car. Struggling to get something is its own reward, something that people having it easy will never get to experience.
Oh, and I'm a 35 yr. old working in purchasing to save up to buy a 2.0T A4.


----------



## fookie (Jan 4, 2003)

I wonder if m105 thinks I drive my wife's checkbook as a stay-at-home dad....


----------



## receptionfades (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm only 23 and a Unix Administrator. But I've never had anything handed to me. I've always worked 40 hours a weeks since freshman year in college. I worked full time and went to school full time. It wasn't until Senior year that I could afford to buy my brand new A4. I cashed in some of my Apple stocks that I purchased while I was working for Apple. I haven't lived at home in 5 years I pay all my own bills. It just irks me to see some rich kid from San Francisco starting threads like this because he feels superior that he can have an 45k car handed to him and then talks about saving money to buy it afterwards. You would have to be making a lot of money to be able to afford $500 a month lease payments as well as saving for the final payment. My guess you live at home and your parents are paying for everything.


----------



## m105 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (receptionfades)*

Some of your are missing the point including the guy who started the thread. If you are a stay at home dad that is fine. I am not nor do I have any business to judge you. I have no beef with you because you did not start the thread. 
And, for tekieru who did I am not resentful that you have such nice cars. Where the money to buy these things came from is not my concern. Good for you to have such nice things early in life.
But you have not yet earned your way to it and do nothing so starting a thread on what people do is not appropriate because you are acting spoiled. 
If you wanted to know then you should simply ask and not state how you are 20 etc., swapping one expensive car for another. Only those that work for a living can ask and state their possessions earned.
Hey, it is a free country, but you sound spoiled. Maybe you are not. But you sound it.

PS: You should feel entitled to say what you want great you are getting an Audi. But, in a few years when you have earned some dough you may have a better feel for what I said.
_Modified by m105 at 10:33 AM 11/22/2008_


_Modified by m105 at 10:39 AM 11/22/2008_


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (m105)*

^
Not feeling superior that I am handed a new car. My grades and my future is worth the investment in my parents opinion. Live @ home? I think not sir, my scholarships pay for my living and tuition. Secondly, I don't work? My med-program gives me a full time job over four months (summer) (40 hours a week @ 20 an hour). So please, this thread was just for fun. If you like you can go to g35driver and EvoM and look how many younger kids own those cars and there is nothing wrong with that. 
Again, thank you for your opinion. I hope this thread stays alive.


----------



## discoduck (Oct 29, 2008)

I like these type of threads. It shows good ownership statistics.
I'm happy to have purchased my own car with my name under both insurance and the pink slip. 
tekieru is right, there are many young drivers out there with much more expensive cars than what we have here. Those are the spoiled ones.


----------



## rweston002 (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_^
Not feeling superior ...

Just leave it alone tekieru. You'll always come across people who, for some reason, just jump at people like you (hidden envy maybe (which i'm sure some wont admit)). I had a friend whos parents felt the same way yours do/did.
He worked [really] hard at school and while in [high] school his parents bought him an M3. Partially because he took a full scholarship to one school vs. spending that money at another. He rarley even drove it to school. We found out much later that he even owned it; he later sold it when he went to law school across the country.
I only wish I were able to do some of the things that the "smarter" people can, but i know i cant. I'm old enough to know that I'm not as smart as some or a lot of people; It is what it is.
Anyway, back to the fun.
26
IT
2003 Jetta GLi
Going for an S4 though, so gotta wait. I did go sit in an A4 at the dealership though and i know it is what i've been waiting for. A spacious sexy piece of machinery in which i will be able to travel comfortably with 4 friends vs. my Jetta, which is great! but oh so small.
My 22 year old brother has had his Evo 8 MR for over a year now and prior to that he had a eclipse GTS (as his first car)... My first car was a 2L Jetta which, had it not been because someone rear ended me, I might still own to this day (i'm thanking the person that hit me now,







) It is what it is. I dont live your life; I [try to] enjoy mine.


_Modified by rweston002 at 4:49 PM 11/25/2008_


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

36
DPT
Outback


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (tekieru)*

what up tekieru hows it goign.
23
Manager/student
Getting: an 09 A4 
coming from this:its 4sale too











_Modified by 1_clean_jetta at 11:24 PM 12-4-2008_


----------



## atomic1125 (May 31, 2001)

I'm 26, I'm in contract administration and sales for a software company.
I came from a 1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R...
still miss that car, probably was the best bang for the buck in terms of fun per $. Wish I haven't sold it but was time to step into a more grown up car when I moved out to the East Coast after college in 05.
I have a B7 A4 2.0T, looking into the A4 2.0T S-Line, but decided to wait for the A5 2.0T when it comes out next fall... should be a heck of a car!
Grad school tuition might put a wrench in that plan tho...
As for the spoiled bit, its probably true, but then again it's none of my business. I'm originally from the SF Bay Area and trust me, there are some HS in the south bay that has parking lot filled with nicer cars than we do! I didn't get my Audi for the bling. I got it because it was the most fuel efficient 4wd car money could buy.
My old college roommate is 25, and he drives an 04 Porsche 911 turbo, he had his Dad's old BMW 840 in college. Was he spoiled? Probably. I could rant about him being part of the "lucky sperm club" but while he did have a leg up on me because of his pedigree, I also know he worked is ass off in college and since to get to where he is today (and yes, he paid for that Porsche himself). So I guess word of advice to our young friend here is enjoy what you have because you're a lucky guy. But it just means you got to work that much harder to make sure you eventually deserves it.

_Modified by atomic1125 at 9:57 PM 12/20/2008_


_Modified by atomic1125 at 9:58 PM 12/20/2008_


----------



## gish67 (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

What is a "pre-med" student anyway? A bio-science major with dreams of being a doctor, like 90% of his peers?








25
Dr.____ (not a PhD







)
coming from a GTI


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (gish67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gish67* »_What is a "pre-med" student anyway? A bio-science major with dreams of being a doctor, like 90% of his peers?








25
Dr.____ (not a PhD







)
coming from a GTI









LOL yeah my major is Biology BS but if I maintain 3.6+ higher GPA through my days @ the university and stay there for the required four years I get a spot in their med-school. Hence Pre-Med or Pre-Med 8year program.


----------



## SeaSpurs1 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

For the few who are curious ...
Age 48 (A senior on this forum, or so it appears)
Job: government lawyer in Seattle
2009 A4 Avant, Prestige, Nav, Wood, br. black/black, p/u 10/30/08
First Audi; Considered VW Passat CC; Very happy with my selection (the AWD has been great with our recent snow storms);
D/N have a digital camera, otherwise would provide photos


----------



## Soot1e (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (SeaSpurs1)*

Age 54
About to retire after 38 years in military service.
Previous cars TT2.0 TFSI Coupe, Golf R32, A3 3.2q S line, 3.2 TT.
Now A4 B8 2.0TDi S line Avant, Phantom Black, Black cloth/leather, Nav Plus, 19" Twin 7 spoke alloys, High phone prep.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

23
Licensed Personal Banker
My lease on my 06 GTI (MKV) is up in March. Hopefully buying a 2.0 Premium Plus w/ Sports Package. OR possibly a house. hahaha. We'll see which one happens first i guess.




_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 6:14 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

own R32 08, A3 2006 next car A4 S-line 2.0 or A5 white Sline. Merry Xmas to all .


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

This thread is soooo funny...anyway nice thread in my opinion...
I'm 22
Full-Time student (finance major)/Full-Time manager
Also engaged to a 23 year old Law student
Came from a 06 Dodge Neon...
I don't own an A4...I was actually going to buy one, but settled with the Passat. I figured I'll spend A4 money and get A6 size and comfort (I love fullsize sedans).
I had to post on this thread to keep it alive for the young guys doing there damn thing. Keep it up TEKIERU. 



_Modified by Pimp4cheddar at 1:36 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

25
Mechanical Supervisor for Rail Car/Locomotive maintenance (mechanical engineering degree)
Ordered an 09 2.0 6-spd in Ibis White (premier plus w/ sport package)
...and I still own my Mk3 Vr Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Jacon at 11:46 PM 1/2/2009_


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

My parents have the mindset of Good grades, = good things. I Ended up getting a full scholarship to my college, so the money that was going to pay the tuition partially went to my 09 S5. Tip/tech pkg meteor grey. It was either the S5 or the New A4 Prestige with S line options. I have no kids, and im an only child so a coupe is better.
Im 20, Currently about to start at UM for architecture. Yay for 6 years, then its off to Dubai to intern/work for Nakheel.
The rest was invested into stock. Theres alot left over from having a large tuition and expense fees etc. but getting a full ride kinda eases the burden.
I dont see anything wrong. The only thing wrong is the stuck up middle aged person who is upset that we're driving a car they should be able to afford instead of driving whats out there for our age bracket IE- Scion, or gti's.
I have my whole life ahead of me, get over yourself for being condescending, spiteful and jealous.


_Modified by IslandRidin~ at 7:28 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*

What a surprise, another pissing match


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IslandRidin~* »_
Im 20, Currently about to start at UM for architecture. Yay for 6 years, then its off to Dubai to intern/work for Nakheel.


Let's just hope you finish the arch program....the dropout rate is SO high


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*

Good luck at school. I work here in Ann Arbor and i like it a lot. I am 23 and I am "stuck" with a GTI. Thanks, haha. Hopefully i see you around because i really like the S5.










_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 1:38 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*

A4's tend to be very popular in the gay community
id say the B8 will be no exception








its not a bad thing, after all ... they like apple, prada, designer jeans and Audi's







some like Beetles or Jetta's too


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (bugzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugzy* »_A4's tend to be very popular in the gay community
id say the B8 will be no exception








its not a bad thing, after all ... they like apple, prada, designer jeans and Audi's







some like Beetles or Jetta's too

So you are saying they have a taste for the finer things in life. Not Dell, Walmart, and Bimmers...
Sounds about right.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_
So you are saying they have a taste for the finer things in life. Not Dell, Walmart, and Bimmers...
Sounds about right.









yup, exactly !!
i dont think there's anything negative about the gay community enjoying good stuff, like Audi's


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacon* »_
Let's just hope you finish the arch program....the dropout rate is SO high

You're like the 15th person to tell me that!!!!








Well altho 6years is a long time, there are other factors that play into the dropout rate. Factors such as Jobs, getting into a firm in your 3 or 4th year. Tuition money etc.
I don't plan on staying for 6years because its been said that many people gather what they need to know around 4 years...and generally get accepted or hired to a firm or private company.


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IslandRidin~* »_
You're like the 15th person to tell me that!!!!








Well altho 6years is a long time, there are other factors that play into the dropout rate. Factors such as Jobs, getting into a firm in your 3 or 4th year. Tuition money etc.
I don't plan on staying for 6years because its been said that many people gather what they need to know around 4 years...and generally get accepted or hired to a firm or private company.

It is interesting that you are in a arch program. I am in a med program but its much longer than six years lol... woot for eight!!!


----------



## IslandRidin~ (Aug 9, 2006)

Why so long to be a doctor? Thats 4 years of college, like 3 - 4 in med school....then another 2 years of internships untill you finally can open up your own practice...thats even if one gets around to doing it.
By the time you see the Six figures you're old! I want my money now, while im young.


----------



## alhkim (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (IslandRidin~)*

Not to hijack this thread, but to open your own physician practice, you do need 4 years of college, 4 yrs of med school (there are combo programs that shorten the college part), 1 year of internship, 2-5 yrs of residency (depending on which type of residency, i.e. medicine vs surgery), and another 2-4 yrs of fellowship if you want to subspecialize. Then you are almost 40 (like me) and just starting your first real job.
FYI, I am in the market for the B8 A4, and have been a long time listener, first time caller. Likely will get a 2010 sedan prestige model in brilliant black, S-line, 2.0TFSI, or whatever that trim is next model year. Trying so hard to wait patiently....


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: (alhkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alhkim* »_Not to hijack this thread, but to open your own physician practice, you do need 4 years of college, 4 yrs of med school (there are combo programs that shorten the college part), 1 year of internship, 2-5 yrs of residency (depending on which type of residency, i.e. medicine vs surgery), and another 2-4 yrs of fellowship if you want to subspecialize. Then you are almost 40 (like me) and just starting your first real job.
FYI, I am in the market for the B8 A4, and have been a long time listener, first time caller. Likely will get a 2010 sedan prestige model in brilliant black, S-line, 2.0TFSI, or whatever that trim is next model year. Trying so hard to wait patiently....

yup my ex-gf was at UCSD med for several years, and several years of internship and another year or 2 years of residency up at UCLA .. and now she's doing her fellowship at UCLA ... and i dont think she's making that much yet
its a crazy long process to be a doctor, and for my person opinion, it doesnt meant your smart, just someone thats persistent








but after that time, you'll be fairly guarantee'd a great paying job for the rest of your life







minus malpractice insurance costs








personally, id rather be in IT








personally, i think going to be a doctor is kinda idiotic ... but honestly, id say people who become doctors deserve it and work very hard to do what they do ... and i think the process helps to eliminate idiots and people who dont truly want to work in the field
you end up with the right people in the right field ... so we hope
i sure dont want anyone working on my health thats a n00b




_Modified by bugzy at 4:26 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## NSAudi (Oct 4, 2007)

23, Canadian....ehh
Investigations/Risk Analysis
Lease is up on the 2.OT in the spring
Will most likley get back into an A4 not sure what package though.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (NSAudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSAudi* »_23, Canadian....ehh
Investigations/Risk Analysis
Lease is up on the 2.OT in the spring
Will most likley get back into an A4 not sure what package though.
43, Account Manager Major Bicycle Company, just picked up a 2009 Avant


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (NY_Avant)*

Future Car: 2009 A4 2.0t Prestige quattro S-Line
24
FAA
2004 R32


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (johnnyR32)*

Ah heck, I'll throw my two cents in as well...








Planned next car: A4 Prestige, hopefully V6 TDI








54
Air Traffic Controller(FAA)/IT Manager (medical center)
2006 Jetta and 2003 Passat will go away together


----------



## D.NGUYEN (Mar 4, 2009)

Receiving my 2009 2.0T Premium, with NAV, SPORT, TECH and B&0 (US = Prestige with NAV, SPORT (18" wheels)) on friday!
I'm 20 from Toronto, Canada! 
Realtor with Remax


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (D.NGUYEN)*

oh shoot D. Nguyen from audizine!


----------



## D.NGUYEN (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (tekieru)*

yup! haha, I'm on Audizine, Audiforums.com, Audiforum.ca and my hondaprelude.to since I have a prelude too.


----------



## squishacorn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

Current B5 owner- future B8 S4 or S5 (can't decide but it's coming soon, right after I buy my wife the Q5)...
Age: 33
Occupation: Lawyer, Musician/Composer
Tek, I really like this thread. I've always kind of wondered if the other Audi owners are anything like me or if we have anything in common. Not that knowing an age and and occupation will tell me all that but its a starting point. So good idea...


----------



## pH (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi
I'm 28, my last car was 2005 Vw Touareg V8, bulletproof, now my B8 2.0T Quattro (with 250cv Oeentinger kit) is dissembled to be armored... Too sad but that's the only way to use this car everyday here..


----------



## tekieru (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (squishacorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squishacorn* »_Current B5 owner- future B8 S4 or S5 (can't decide but it's coming soon, right after I buy my wife the Q5)...
Age: 33
Occupation: Lawyer, Musician/Composer
Tek, I really like this thread. I've always kind of wondered if the other Audi owners are anything like me or if we have anything in common. Not that knowing an age and and occupation will tell me all that but its a starting point. So good idea... 

Thanks!! Are you waiting for the Supercharged versions of the S4/S5 or the V8 S5?


----------



## testdrivetony (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (squishacorn)*

Honestly, the Q5 is a lot of fun to drive. Unlike most Audis it doesnt have servotronic steering, but it has a powerful V6 that makes it a very interesting combination. I prefer the stiffer steering. It's definitely the best vehicle in its class hands down. GLK and X3 don't stand a chance. In a way I kind of wish I bought a Q5 instead. 3rd Gen MMI+heated/cooled cup holders?!? Dealers already have them in stock.


_Modified by testdrivetony at 3:32 PM 3/11/2009_


----------



## sean_johnson (May 14, 2007)

27
Tour Manager/ Tour Accountant
2007 GTI


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (fookie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fookie* »_Future Car: Audi A4 2.0T Prestige Avant
32
Unemployed/*Stay-at-home parent*
2001.5 VW Passat

_Modified by fookie at 7:50 PM 11-11-2008_

Respect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Malezar (Feb 25, 2005)

32
Director of IT
Zipcar...


----------



## justrabe (Apr 6, 2009)

RN
Previously drove an 07 Scion tC
22 years old


----------



## rlarsen (Apr 8, 2009)

41
IT Consultant
2006, Audi A6 3.0 TDI


----------



## powerline777 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (rlarsen)*

37
Ad Exec
Next Car : A4 Allroad


----------



## dcho (Nov 1, 2005)

21, coming from.... well i never had my own car. drove the mom's 2.5RS.
ordered a B8 ibis white A4 6MT prem+, sport pkg
paying for it by myself. working for exxonmobil this july


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Times have changed*

It's funny when I see people get their panties in a wad over a student starting a thread asking personal information. It's an age thing and trust me the MySpace/Facebook generation, which is now spanning a good 20+ years, is all about it. When I was 22 and first joined Vortex (That was 12 years ago.) us "kids" posted this crap all the time and it was never a big deal for anyone. The only difference is that all of us drove VWs, because that car was THE car to own and defined us as post-grads. I didn't get my first Audi until I was 28 and now I'm on my third since then and about to head into four and five this year as my family expands and address changes from the city to the homogeneous lifestyle of the burbs (mmmmmm burbs).
First off leave the kid alone. His parents bought him a car. So be it. I'd be psyched if I could do the same for my kids. It means we're doing OK, but trust me they aren't getting new Audi's. Thought their Dad started on a 78 LTD he'll give them a free pass and start them on VWs (preferably a Golf), but then again we have know idea what cars will look like in 14 yrs. By the way for those of you who don't know, Garrett Lim (Yes he of GIAC) was a med-student when he founded his firm. Sure he was earning his keep, but nonetheless a student (plus a great guy).
Secondly I am really surprised at how many young 20-somethings are driving Audi's. Sure the car is super sexy. It has a certain brand appeal and it's the least pretentious of the luxury cars, but man you're growing up too fast. Buy a used 2.0T GTI and mod the crap (cleanly of course) out of it. If you've got the money creating your own special car is the way to go. Get to know the folks at AWE. Decide between Abt or Projecktzwo. Learn the different sound of a Borla versus Supersprint. Discover that the more free flowing air you have the better that thing moves. My major modding days are over, but I'd never trade those free and easy 20s driving at obscene, non-limited, speeds for anything.


----------



## lreven (Aug 8, 2004)

47
Couple Degrees
Partner-CPA firm
Next - A4 or A6 when it comes with TDI


----------



## B-kidd (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

US Military
23 years old
2005 Kia Sportage
My A4 probably the best car I ever had so far, just all around fun to drive.


----------



## rchoepf1 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

25 
Property Insurance
coming from an 07 Jeep Liberty (sadly)
Looking at an S4 early 2010, unless pricing is redonkulous.


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (rchoepf1)*

28
sound engineer
97vw jetta, 99 nissan altima


----------



## squishacorn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekieru* »_
Thanks!! Are you waiting for the Supercharged versions of the S4/S5 or the V8 S5?

Ya know I think I'm waiting for the supercharged versions. Since I'm buying my wife the Q5 this year, and I'm not rich enough to buy two cars in one year, it makes sense to get the supercharged one at the end of 2010 when it comes out, if I'm not mistaking. I've heard some people lament the loss of the V8 sound but I don't care too much about that. I like the tuning potential. 
Of course if business keeps going well for me I might consider the RS5 when it comes out. I can't wait to see official pics of that.


----------



## macuser (Jul 16, 2009)

accountant
2003 bmw z4 3.0
27


----------



## Boiler (Apr 18, 2005)

27
Accountant
Coming from an '06 B7 A4 S-line to '09 B8 A4 S-Line


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Pimp4cheddar)*

next post


_Modified by sti05ak at 11:19 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## sti05ak (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Pimp4cheddar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimp4cheddar* »_This thread is soooo funny...anyway nice thread in my opinion...
I'm 22
Full-Time student (finance major)/Full-Time manager
Also engaged to a 23 year old Law student
*Came from a 06 Dodge Neon...*
I don't own an A4...I was actually going to buy one, but settled with the Passat. I figured I'll spend A4 money and get A6 size and comfort (I love fullsize sedans).

I had to post on this thread to keep it alive for the young guys doing there damn thing. Keep it up TEKIERU. 
_Modified by Pimp4cheddar at 1:36 PM 12-24-2008_


I bet you came from an 06 Neon, considering they didnt make those in 06. The last year they made them was 05. FAIL POST


----------



## burimi333 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (SoSuMi)*

how much can i get from a kidney? i might want to get the s4


----------



## Bmsiegel5 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

Tekieru - 
Nice Thread. U might have gotten some crap for it, but hey you created one of the most popular threads on this website. Good work my friend.
btw...did u end up getting the GTI instead of the A4?


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (Bmsiegel5)*

23, about to be 24
graduate student/work full time
just picked up an 09 Ibis White A4 with sport package/ipod/bluetooth/etc..
previous: modded 1997 VW jetta glx


----------



## Shorrock (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (Daniel)*

50
Own two medical device companies.
Traded in an 07 Denali XL.
After buying my wife an 09 A3 (her choice) decided I liked it enough to get myself an A4. Waiting on AWE exhaust and Stasis stage 1 tune.
Also drive a 64 Karmann Ghia.


----------



## ulf187 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

30 Years, IT Storage Consultant
Now 2010 A4 Avant Premium Plus + Navi
2006 Passat Luxury


----------



## Wspeed (Nov 27, 2009)

30 yrs old, Restauranteur 
2010 Audi A4 Avant Prestige + Sports package 
2007 VW GTI


----------



## gkracer98 (May 20, 2005)

I'm in banking, I'll be 23 on thursday, and am picking up a Ibis White 2010 A4 Premium Quattro with bluetooth/homelink, heated seats, and ipod interface on my birthday.
I'm coming from a 2007 Honda Civic EX coupe w/Nav.


----------



## BlakMajik (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (gkracer98)*

24 almost 25, but my gf says 30 
2008 m3
Own an I.T. company http://www.Jac-IT.com
previous r32 stage 3 blower and everything you can think of, b5s4 k04 goodness, r32 lightly modded, 04.5 gli so much can't even think about it.
PS i miss my awd cars :-(..next car an audi again.


_Modified by BlakMajik at 3:51 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## Daniel (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (BlakMajik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlakMajik* »_PS i miss my awd cars :-(..next car an audi again.


Wait, so you posted to tell us you have an 08 M3? You don't have a B8 A4?


----------



## KennyKustom (Jan 24, 2010)

30 
Chrysler Mechanic
Traded my 2008 Jeep JK Rubicon Unlimited
LOL


----------



## 423RS$ (May 16, 2008)

21yr 2010 a4 s-line prestige, my work is buy sell trade watches, manage a package store.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

I"m a fetus and I'm currently unemployed because I'm still trying to mylinate my cns.
And I just can't seem to find a good driving position. If I hang off the steering wheel, I can't reach the gas pedal or even the seat. When I can reach the gas pedal, all I see is the floor mat.
Maybe I should just crawl back into the womb for a couple of more months and let someone else drive.


----------



## 05blkGLI (Sep 3, 2006)

29 years old, coming from a 2008 SAAB 9-3 2.0t, I currently work as a product rep for Audi, traveling nationwide with auto shows, tours, and events (experiential marketing)


----------



## ssmuff (Oct 6, 2006)

very young crowd in here. Better question is how many of you own a home? Heck I remember the days of renting and having money out the ears.


----------



## l1fegam3r (Mar 20, 2010)

17 years old, first car, high school


----------



## autie. (Aug 22, 2006)

tekieru good job on the schooling choice, hopefully everything goes well. 
As for people making noise about young people with nice cars, if you haven't noticed there's alot of people with money nowadays then there was when you were at school [m105]. 
20yrs old
United States Army (this is a job)
As for my past cars 2001 audi s4; 2006 350z. 
I own a 1997 vw gti; 2010 ford ranger.
I had to put my .02 in. I hope to aspire into driving an audi again but only time will tell, Thank you.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

23 years old. 
I work for Walmart(not proud to say) and i'm going to school to become a CPA 
Considering buying a 09-10 premium plus a4 with quattro. 
current car is an 04 honda civic lx


_Modified by dj_cronic_metal at 6:59 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (autie.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autie.* »_
20yrs old
United States Army (this is a job)


On behalf of every American, I want to thank you for all the MRE's you've had to stomach


----------



## A4max (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Job(s) of Audi B8 Drivers + cars they are coming from + Age? (tekieru)*

Great thread!
Just got an '10 A4 Q 6peed P+, NAV
hoping to APR it b4 the sale ends.
just traded in my '08 STI
I'm 29 and I have a company selling auto supplies.


----------



## Lisia53 (May 17, 2010)

Police Officer
24
1992 Infiniti M30 (loved that thing)


----------



## IamGoofy (Aug 6, 2002)

professional gambler 
public transportation 
37


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

Age 33 

Coming from 700whp vr6 turbo, MK4 GTI 1.8t 

Sales Manager in the hotel industry.


----------

